
Lab strips James Watson of final roles after continuing racist remarks - cardamomo
https://www.statnews.com/2019/01/11/lab-james-watson-racist-remarks/
======
Latteland
Very sad. How can we separate the statements or evaluate if a great man has
lost their mind, made statements when very elderly or after an injury from
their earlier achievements? At the least you can remove him or her from their
honorary positions like they have done here.

